# Most Impressive HCC Property?



## vineyarder (May 25, 2007)

I'm _thinking_ of taking HCC up on the special trial offer for TUGers; if I do, where should I use my one 7 day stay, in order to 'wow' my wife and convince her that it makes sense to join a second DC?  I know that when she sees the prices, she'll be concerned that the properties aren't as nice as PE.  I don't think that we'd be able to use the week until summer of 2008, since we already have travel plans for the entire summer 2007 and all school breaks during '07/'08...   Of the current properties, which would HCC members say are the most impressive?  

Also, does anyone have any 'inside info' on when Barcelona (future destination list) is likely to come online in HCC?  We're already planning to be there in August 2008, so that would be perfect if it was up and running by then... How much lead time does HCC usually give in terms of when a new destination will be open and when reservations start?


----------



## Bourne (May 26, 2007)

It depends on what it would take to "wow" your wife in terms of comparision. i.e. are we comparing apples to apples ( PE Premiere vs HCC ) or apples to oranges( PE Platinum vs HCC )

PE Premiere vs HCC is easy...

Ski
Beaver Creek - Village
http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Beaver_Creek.asp

Breckenridge Lodge
http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Breckenridge.asp

Beach
Playa Del Carmen
http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Playa.asp

Turks & Caicos
http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Turks_and_Caicos.asp

Leisure
La Quinta
http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/La_Quinta.asp

Orlando
http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Orlando.asp

For a PE Platinum to HCC comparison, I would pick...

Beaver Creek - Village - if location of ski lift is important
Breckenridge Lodge - Sheer size and amenities are important. 
Playa Del Carmen - Choose between beachfront or penthouse. 
La Quinta or Orlando(if you have kids of the right age).


----------



## whatmough (Jun 1, 2007)

The trial offer HCC is offering is a great way to experience the best value ever DC.  I own 9 1/2 weeks (1 private membership and 1/2 of a group) and have visited many of the Colorado resorts, Cabo, Waikoloa and Tuscany.  I must say none of the timeshares I have owned or visited including Four Seasons (lots!) measures up to the HCC properties.
Of course your wife couldn't help but fall in love with Tuscany and one of the best reasons to go there is that you can book it for two consecutive weeks.  It's not their biggest by far (they own a 1 BR and a modest 1350 sf 2BR), by the location, the setting, and ambiance are stellar.  What a view.   Also would recommend Cabo, great ocean view and a generous 2BR with separate entrances.


----------

